# ONR - Spray on, wipe off?



## A3 Sport (Oct 23, 2010)

With the winter months approaching, would I be able to buy some ONR and use it as a spray on, wipe off type product? If I cleaned my car once a week, would it be possible to spray this on, leave it to dwell, and wipe it off every few days, just to keep on top of things or does it need water?

Dan


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

Have a read of these -

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=195294

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=138013


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

to be honest, IF that ia what you want, buy a dedicated Waterless wash instead of a rinseless wash. rinselesses do need more water. don't think ONR is a miracle product. it has limits


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

You're describing, as blackmondie said, a waterless wash (EcoTouch, Megs Wash & Wax) rather than a rinseless wash (ONR, Low On Eau).

With ONR, you'd still need a spray bottle and wash bucket of water/ONR solution and a sponge or mitt or MF Cloths to clean and a drying towel. There is a bucketless method, but I've never used it personally so couldn't advise on that.


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

As per Lowepete's posts it can be used in the sane fashion as a waterless but if you've got a fair bit of mileage this time of year your best not to use it that way. It does work though and works well. Just use common sense


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

At this time of year I wouldn't be using it as a waterless wash, not with salt and grit on the roads.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

*My Post #3000 - about ONR again!!!!*

I would no more advocate using a waterless product than a rinseless one with
a waterless technique when there is salt present. There is one over-riding
consideration with salt which means that you _must_ apply sufficient water
to the surface for the salt to fully dissolve!

This dissolve _must_ happen before you start to wipe, else the salt behaviour
will be akin to sharp sand! You don't need to flood the place either, so you
will still use less water than the 2BM and not create a small ice-rink.

There is a further fly in the ointment in that road salt is now often mixed with
industrial molasses, to make the salt stick to the road better. Of course, it 
follows that it sticks better to whatever else it touches too. ONR will happily
dissolve this salt / molasses mix, but you do need to give it time. Just watch 
the surface very closely when you pre-spray and if needs be give it a 2nd go.

Do one panel at a time, following BigPikle's video routine, but with one major 
change. When it comes to drying, do it with a further spray of ONR using my 
bucketless technique. The ONR will take a bit longer to evaporate, but it still 
won't leave water-spots.

As mentioned, winter washing is just using common sense with whatever 
method you use. If there's _any_ salt, then start with ONR in a bucket with
a mitt / sponge wash to remove the worst. You will use much more of the
pre-spray liquid than you do in summer. Usually, ONR will give you its own
indicator of when it's ready to be wiped. Just give it a second spraying and
watch for dirt movement.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

I have never asked for a 3000th post as the link to both threads are given.

I also believe that, as a waterless wash is not named a rinseless wash, they are both different products, each made for their own purpose. As I already said, ONR is not a miracle product and has limits. 
A waterless wash is made to be used WITHOUT water. a rinseless wash is made to use WITH water, but doesn't need a rinse.

as in winter, I wouldn't recomand a waterless wash any more or less then a rinseless wash or even more or less then a standard 2BM. just keep your head at it and think before you use something. None of them are designed / made to be used with ignorance.

if you have any salt or sludge on your car, just go to the coin up and go over it with a jet wash to get it off. then do a waterless of rinseless.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Blackmondie said:


> I have never asked for a 3000th post as the link to both threads are given.


Clearly the irony is lost on you :lol:

Regards,
Steve


----------

